# food safety/food security



## fran kornbacher

Buenos dias colegas: 
como traducirian "food safety" "la seguridad de las comidas/alimentos".

Hay otras versiones?

Take care


----------



## diegodbs

fran kornbacher said:
			
		

> Buenos dias colegas:
> como traducirian "food safety" "la seguridad de las comidas/alimentos".
> 
> Hay otras versiones?
> 
> Take care


Se puede decir también "seguridad alimentaria"

A.E.S.A. (Agencia Española de Seguridad Alimentaria)


----------



## aliastina

También "La seguridad de/con/en los alimentos". Otra opción

=)


----------



## nikisp

En la Unión Europea se utiliza "Seguridad Alimentaria"


----------



## aliastina

nikisp said:
			
		

> En la Unión Europea se utiliza "Seguridad Alimentaria"


 
Tu opción me parece la ideal!


----------



## fran kornbacher

Muchisimas gracias a todos. 
Me quedo con "seguridad alimentaria" es menos comun.

Take care


----------



## mrr2ro

Salubridad De Alimentos


----------



## fran kornbacher

Gracias mrr2ro tambien he escuchado el termino que sugeristes.

Take Care


----------



## canelo

Hola. Sé que en la Organización Mundial del Comercio "food safety" se tarduce como "inocuidad de los alimentos". Seguridad alimentaria es la traducción de "food security".

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## fran kornbacher

Gracias canelo por tu valioso aporte. He leido la palabra inocuidad pero no es una palabra muy comun.

Take Care


----------



## Aserolf

Tiene razón CANELO: 


canelo said:


> Hola. Sé que en la Organización Mundial del Comercio "food safety" se traduce como "inocuidad de los alimentos". Seguridad alimentaria es la traducción de "food security".
> Espero que sirva de ayuda.
> Saludos!


Consulté la página de la *WTO* (World Trade Organization) y la página de la *OMC *(Organización Mundial de Comercio) y alli traducen *Food Safety* 


> *DEVELOPMENT back to top Agencies agree plan for food safety, animal/plant health assistance.
> Five international organizations, donors and representatives of beneficiary countries have approved, on 18 December, a new medium term strategy for their joint efforts to help developing countries implement internationally-agreed standards for food safety and animal and plant health.*


como *Inocuidad de los Alimentos* 


> *DESARROLLO volver al principio*
> *Varios organismos acuerdan un plan de asistencia en materia de inocuidad de los **alimentos y sanidad animal y vegetal.*​
> *El 18 de diciembre de 2006, cinco organizaciones internacionales, donantes y **representantes de los países beneficiarios aprobaron una nueva estrategia a ****medio plazo para ayudar a los países en desarrollo en la aplicación de normas ****internacionales sobre la inocuidad de los alimentos y la sanidad animal y vegetal.***


mientras que *Food Security* 


> *Food security
> See also Phase 1 (non-trade concerns, developing countries, and net-food importers). The length of the debate reflects the fact that all countries consider food security to be important, especially for developing countries.*


como *Seguridad Alimentaria*. 


> *Seguridad alimentaria
> Véanse también Primera etapa(preocupaciones no comerciales, países en desarrollo y importadores netos de productos alimenticios). El extenso debate celebrado pone de manifiesto la importancia que todos los países conceden a la seguridad alimentaria, en especial para los países en desarrollo.*



Pero bueno mi duda u opinión viene a que estoy traduciendo un manual del *Food and Nutrition Department*. Yo estaba traduciendo estas palabras como Seguridad Alimentaria, pero luego cuando tuve que traducir la *Food Safety Checklist*, me encontré con que todos los puntos se refieren a la higiene y limpieza en el manejo de los alimentos, mas que al asegurar la alimentación o el proveer alimentación. Por ejemplo, los puntos principales son:*

Personal Hygiene
Handwashing & Glove Use
Cleaning and Sanitizing
Other Information
*De cada uno de estos se derivan mas. Así que ahora mi duda es si en realidad la correcta traducción de FOOD SAFETY es SEGURIDAD ALIMENTARIA o no? o será que yo lo estoy utilizando mal? Aunque INOCUIDAD DE LOS ALIMENTOS no sea un término tan conocido tal vez sea la correcta traducción. Les dejo los enlaces en cada uno de los términos. ¡¡Agradeceré infinitamente cualquier aportación!!** ​


----------



## Aserolf

Ojalá haya mas foreros que me puedan ayudar a definir estas palabras. ¿Alguien mas ha escuchado el término *INOCUIDAD DE LOS ALIMENTOS*?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:


> *Safety*, the state of being certain that adverse effects will not be caused by some agent under defined conditions; "insure the safety of the children"; "the reciprocal of safety is risk"
> It is the condition of being protected against failure, damage, error, accidents, or harm. Protection involves here both causing and exposure.





> *Security*, the state of being free from danger or injury





> *Food security*, Food security is a term used in development and humanitarian aid. It does not have one agreed definition; but is often used broadly to mean a situation in which people have continuity of food supply, or the methods by which this aim is achieved. Around 828 million men, women and children are chronically hungry while 2 billion people lack food security because of poverty (source: FAO, 1998).


Hola:

En el website del Departamento de Agricultura de los EE.UU.Food Safety and Inspection Service, USDA, traducen de manera oficial "*safety*" por "*inocuidad*" y se refiere a la preocupación en la distribución de manera segura  de alimentos de calidad.

De igual forma es traducido oficialmente por la OMS, y tambien se refiere a la producción, procesamiento, distribución y preparación de los alimentos.

De igual forma lo hace el Council for Biotechnology Information

Y hay más.

Espero esta información te sirva.

Saludos.

Fsabroso
_
Traslado este hilo a Specialized Terminology._


----------



## Aserolf

¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS *FSABROSO*!!!
La información si me sirve mucho porque corrobora lo que había dicho *CANELO*, aunque no sea algo tan conocido creo que con tu aporte me has ayudado a definir la correcta traducción de:
*Food Safety* = Inocuidad de los Alimentos
*Food Security* = Seguridad Alimentaria
Voy a tener que hacerle muchos cambios al manual, porque este precisamente es tomado del Departamento de Agricultura de los EE.UU. ¡Y no se me había ocurrido visitar su website!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Aserolf:

Me alegra que haya servido mi respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## cantupete3

Que tal sanidad de los alimentos???


----------



## delfos90

Food Safety implica la seguridad en cuanto a la inocuidad del alimento, qes decir que no contenga rastros de contaminación química o biológica, o por ejemplo considera tú el debate de los alimentos genéticamente modificados si son "seguros" para el consumo humano.
Food Security implica la seguridad de tener acceso a la alimentos en el presente y en el futuro.
Saludos!


----------

